# II is online now



## funtime (Nov 20, 2010)

Did not get any great sense of enhancement.  The log on procedure has changed.  A screen came on to ask me to confirm my profile and update phone number and email messages.  Also each person on the account now has a profile and apparently sets up on individual password. I had hoped their might be leftover inventory since no one was on today, but just the opposite.
Very little inventory that I could see.


----------



## Pit (Nov 20, 2010)

And extremely sloooow :annoyed:


----------



## eal (Nov 20, 2010)

Same sh*t, different day...


----------



## Lee55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Real SLOW....


----------



## rschallig (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow. I just checked my "new" history only to find that my canceled exchange was reinstated. Tried to call but offices are closed. Frustrating!
Bob


----------



## ada903 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a problem with the new website. I cannot log in from my IPhone!! Can someone who uses an IPhone try to log in and see what happens, please?


----------



## l2trade (Nov 21, 2010)

The website is no longer working with Safari.    I cannot login unless I use Firefox!!!   

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## l2trade (Nov 21, 2010)

Super slow site!!!  Exchange inventory appears limited compared to typical results in the recent past.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 21, 2010)

l2trade said:


> The website is no longer working with Safari.    I cannot login unless I use Firefox!!!
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?



Ditto. I love enhancements


----------



## CarolF (Nov 21, 2010)

eal said:


> Same sh*t, different day...



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## abdibile (Nov 21, 2010)

They aggregated my personal and my Marriott corporate account under one login and I now can change between the accounts using a dropdown box in the upper right corner.

That is much more convenient than having to log in using separate login credentials to switch between accounts.

When setting up the login, they automatically had matched my two account numbers (by name/adress or how did they do that?)


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Log In Fails*

Login fails - with

The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

Followed by lots of diagnotic junk !!!!


----------



## rdh1947 (Nov 21, 2010)

I cannot get in either with IE or firefox.  I get HTTP-Status 500 server error etc.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update because I have rec'd the same message this morning.

I could not even send an e-mail message to II as of 7:17 AM.


----------



## sweetbasil (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep...HTTP Status 500 error for me also.

Sweetbasil


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 21, 2010)

And for whatever reason, it is clear, quick and easy for me (windows 7 platform and internet explorer). The new site is much quicker than the older version  and I am seeing amazing finds for my worst trader. Who woulda thunk!


----------



## ada903 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same platform and I am slow.  I think the good inventory is because of all the stuff that did not get grabbed because they were closed.



MommaBear said:


> And for whatever reason, it is clear, quick and easy for me (windows 7 platform and internet explorer). The new site is much quicker than the older version  and I am seeing amazing finds for my worst trader. Who woulda thunk!


----------



## ttt (Nov 21, 2010)

They cleaned up the History section removing many very old exchanges, etc.


----------



## ml855 (Nov 21, 2010)

One thing I don't understand with the new site is, they gave me a separate account number for my Disney Vacation Club, I never even added my DVC to II, plus DVC currently works with RCI.  Why would they add DVC to my II account and how would they know I owned DVC?  Other then this everything else seemed to be the same.  Except moving very slow.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2010)

l2trade said:


> The website is no longer working with Safari.  I cannot login unless I use Firefox!!!


 

Why use second tier browsers?

With I/E 7



> An unexpected error occurred in our system. Please try again later.


----------



## Kola (Nov 21, 2010)

MALC9990 said:


> Login fails - with
> 
> The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
> 
> Followed by lots of diagnotic junk !!!!



Same here ! Internal error ! Diagnostic junk !


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 21, 2010)

I upgraded my Safari for Windows this morning, and now am able to access II.  I did, however, have to use Firefox to enter II and update the Web Profile, first.

While I was at it, I also upgraded other things...AVG, Adobe, CCleaner. My poor computer is probably exhausted.


----------



## l2trade (Nov 21, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Why use second tier browsers?
> 
> With I/E 7



2nd tier browsers?    Safari was the main and only tier that came with my iMac.  I have Firefox installed because the Hawaiian Airlines technical support department helped me install it to resolve a website online check-in issue.  Other than that and now the new II website, I have no other problems using Safari, which I've used for years.

IE - Sadly, it is not available for my iMac - not officially supported
Safari - My default choice
Firefox - My 2nd tier choice
Chrome - Are you crazy?  Google knows enough already!
Opera - Who doesn't love a good Opera?  Maybe I'll give it a try someday
Others?


----------



## Pit (Nov 21, 2010)

Now it appears their site is down altogether. Hopefully, this means they're working on it.


----------



## eal (Nov 21, 2010)

That smiling red suitcase gives me the creeps...


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got into the web site and was able to update all my information.

You will still have your corporate account number
You will need to create a new Login ID and a new Password.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2010)

l2trade said:


> 2nd tier browsers?  Safari was the main and only tier that came with my iMac. I have Firefox installed because the Hawaiian Airlines technical support department helped me install it to resolve a website online check-in issue. Other than that and now the new II website, I have no other problems using Safari, which I've used for years.
> 
> IE - Sadly, it is not available for my iMac - not officially supported
> Safari - My default choice
> ...


 

No se habla manzana

Muy LENTO


VERY SLOW


----------



## Art (Nov 21, 2010)

Just logged in 5 minutes  ago; Windows 7 Professional and Firefox. 3.6.12.

Had no problems and good speed. Availability appeared consistent  with what I  have been seeing.

I do make  a point of cleaning  up old  files and keeping  my computer up to date.

Art


----------



## cindi (Nov 21, 2010)

I just updated my account information and now I have no units showing as available for exchange.


----------



## JanT (Nov 21, 2010)

What a freakin' nightmare.  I cannot log into my Hyatt account.  It keeps telling me my log in information is incorrect.  I called, the guy verified my information, logged in as me but *I cannot log on with it.  WTH?????  The guy told me, "Well restart your computer and maybe that will take care of it."  Uhhh, guess what?  It didn't!  Call back again, got someone else with the most irritating voice EVER who told me the entire system is down.

My other log on for my Marriott and Polo Towers week works fine.  Set up new profile, etc.  

Not impressed at this point!!!


----------



## ada903 (Nov 21, 2010)

I still cannot log in from my Iphone, which bugs me because I like to check II when I am on the road.

There is an IPhone app called Interval Resort Directory but it only has directory search capabilities.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 21, 2010)

II is working ok, just made 2 more exchanges.
I noticed less glitch than before. Keep showing consistant inventory.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 21, 2010)

I updated Safari for Windows too, and it is not working, I get this message when I try to login (the II main page opens, but when I try to login I get this):

Safari can’t open the page “http://www.intervalworld.com:443/web/my/account/chooseAccount” because the server unexpectedly dropped the connection. This sometimes occurs when the server is busy. Wait for a few minutes, and then try again.



dmbrand said:


> I upgraded my Safari for Windows this morning, and now am able to access II.  I did, however, have to use Firefox to enter II and update the Web Profile, first.
> 
> While I was at it, I also upgraded other things...AVG, Adobe, CCleaner. My poor computer is probably exhausted.


----------



## JanT (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, it works just fine for my II account, just not my Hyatt II account.



yumdrey said:


> II is working ok, just made 2 more exchanges.
> I noticed less glitch than before. Keep showing consistant inventory.


----------



## korndoc (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, they are down.  Just got off the phone.  

First I called II...and waited.  She then forwarded my call to the Marriott desk at II where I waited even more, only to finally be told there is a new system (read this thread AFTER calling them) and there are "growing pains" and it is down.  Told to try again in a couple hours.

The rep did check my request for me, but it took HIM a long time, due to the new system!   Wonderful

Jeff


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 21, 2010)

What a nightmare this must be for them...

I am logged into II right now.  My history and account info is accurate.

ada903:  I did get that same error message again, after updating.  I hit the back button, and voila, I was logged in.  Not saying that this is optimal, but hopefully they will work out the bugs.  I really like the Safari for Windows, fewer pop-ups.


----------



## Bourne (Nov 21, 2010)

i still get the 500 error...


----------



## ginnylbs (Nov 21, 2010)

*I have the same problem with Safari*



l2trade said:


> The website is no longer working with Safari.    I cannot login unless I use Firefox!!!
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?





It will not log in - gives error message


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 21, 2010)

abdibile said:


> They aggregated my personal and my Marriott corporate account under one login and I now can change between the accounts using a dropdown box in the upper right corner.
> 
> That is much more convenient than having to log in using separate login credentials to switch between accounts.
> 
> When setting up the login, they automatically had matched my two account numbers (by name/adress or how did they do that?)


They "matched" me too, only problem is I do NOT HAVE the other account so I now have access to someone elses account :ignore:


----------



## ada903 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's funny!  You should tell II and that person their account is not properly assigned/matched.. go under "my account" and you should be able to get the real owner's email and give them a warning..



GrayFal said:


> They "matched" me too, only problem is I do NOT HAVE the other account so I now have access to someone elses account :ignore:


----------



## DanM (Nov 21, 2010)

They gave me a separate account for each resort I own. I hope they don't expect me to pay extra for each account, especially as it's more complicated to switch units I search with...now I have to switch account as well as units.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 22, 2010)

*I ahven't been able to log in at all since the update*

I still can't get in - I sent II an e-mail and this reply came back almost immediately:

"Thank you for your message. At this time we are experiencing an extremely high volume of emails. We will be responding to these emails in the order in which they are received. However, the response times may be slower than normal. If you have an urgent matter, please call us:

Exchange Service - 800-634-3415
Membership Services - 800-843-8843
Interval Travel - 800-235-4000
Internet Support - 888-784-3447

These numbers are toll-free from the U.S., Canada, P.R., and U.S.V.I. or
305-668-3414.  We appreciate the opportunity to serve you."

Fortunately I have nothing on deposit now, though I was going to deposit something to book a spring trip - however if I can't get in they will certainly not get my business!


----------



## littlestar (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't get in at all with Mac (Safari) but I got in with IE.  I also am showing separate accounts - one for my Marriott, one for my Fairways of the Mts, and an old one for the Disney Vacation Club (corporate membership?) from 2002 when I joined DVC.


----------



## DanM (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't get in this morning, and yesterday I couldn't send an email to support with the online form.

I am afraid they must have hired some programmers from RCI.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 23, 2010)

DanM said:


> I am afraid they must have hired some programmers from RCI.



Now that's funny! 

I was finally able to get in this morning.  After three days...


----------



## BevL (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm just getting a screen with "Proxy Error" and some sort of technobabble underneath.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 23, 2010)

BevL said:


> I'm just getting a screen with "Proxy Error" and some sort of technobabble underneath.



Same here, Bev.  I've been trying for 3 days.  Still nothing!


----------



## flexible (Nov 23, 2010)

*II: "your membership requires servicing"*

The site "seems" to work but if I look for exchanges I get:

"Our records show your membership requires servicing by our Customer Service Department. Please contact our Customer Service Department for assistance."

This has been happening since Sunday and now it is Tuesday afternoon. Everytime I have reached II by phone they tell me their website is down.

Any ideas?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 23, 2010)

I was exploring the site about an hour ago and then it went down.  So I called II and was advised that they were having computer problems.  The upgrade is having lots of problems at this time.


----------



## amanven (Nov 23, 2010)

The website has had issues for days, the call center's computers are down....seems like it's Interval's IT people that need upgrading!!!!:annoyed:


----------



## Pit (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been able to use II for the first time this morning. Although, still having trouble with inability to login. Seems to be random behavior, and even when I can login, the site is terribly slow.

Unfortunately, this is a very RCI-like performance from the II web team.


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder if it has more to do with individual computers and type of ownership. 

 I am in Interval right now, and have as fast a speed as I did before the conversion; after I upgraded my browser to the newest release.


----------



## amanven (Nov 24, 2010)

Interval's "system" is down again so calling them is useless.  After 2 years of membership I finally used them for a getaway and just my luck I booked it just before this whole mess started.  Now I have a time sensitive issue and need to speak to someone at their customer service call centre soon  but it's impossible.  When their system is briefly up it's flooded with calls and then the next time you call it's down again.
My membership in II is up for renewal soon if this continues I don't think I will bother to renew because all the aggravation this week.  II needs to seriously look at it's IT people (especially the ones who thought it was a good idea to do a system upgrade just before a major US holiday!):annoyed: :annoyed:


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 24, 2010)

amanven said:


> II needs to seriously look at it's IT people (especially the ones who thought it was a good idea to do a system upgrade just before a major US holiday!):annoyed: :annoyed:



Maybe they hired the ones that formerly worked for RCI. RCI seems to have done better than usual with this last major change. Bugs, sure, but a lot of them were fixed quicker than I would have expected based on past performance.  

Sheila


----------

